# cycling almost done



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

ok im giving my tank (125g) 1 more wk of cycling and it will be time to order some fish..

ive always decided to just get around 7 caribes..

but i keep changing my mind..i was think of maybe getting a mix shoal of pygo..

maybe 1 ternetzi, 1 red belly, 1 super red, 2 piraya, and 3 caribe..what do you guys think?

just get all caribe?..or the mixture?..i have one week to decide!..hehe


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

voted


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i voted all cariba. But if it were up to me it would be all terns.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

i read on OPEFE that Caribe need 50 gallons a fish and Piraya are evean bigger and need more room, im in the same boat as u, i have a 100 gallon im almost done cycling, but i want sum Terns like five,have to find them first, what ever u choose drop them pics for us!!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

MIKE JONES said:


> i read on OPEFE that Caribe need 50 gallons a fish and Piraya are evean bigger and need more room, im in the same boat as u, i have a 100 gallon im almost done cycling, but i want sum Terns like five,have to find them first, what ever u choose drop them pics for us!!


yup that will be the first thing i do when i get my ps..POST PIX!..hehe


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

50 gallons per fish is a little crazy. Maybe 20.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

theres nothing nicer then a nice mixture of pygos, the red and the yellow looks so good together


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> 50 gallons per fish is a little crazy. Maybe 20.


huh? did you mean 15?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

mixed It will look better and I think u will like better then just Caribe


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

NO 50! thats for life i supose, evenantuly yull have to upgrade to a biger tank than the 125 gallon, look up each fish u want and see how many gallons it requires.. clicc on OPEFE link and see.. think about 10 to 14 inch pygos in a 180 gallon, itll be real cramped, just thinking of the long run..


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

caribe


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

mixed shoal!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

its 50/50 everytime i check!..haha..









maybe ill stick with the caribes since pirayas do get really big..well i still have a week to decide!


----------

